# Opening for coder /biller in IL



## sigma7500 (Jul 16, 2008)

Experienced coder/biller needed. Northwest suburbs-IL
part -time position.
Please fax resume to 847-904-7502
Attn Lana:


----------



## KarrieLChubb (Jul 17, 2008)

I live in Temecula, CA would you be willing to work over the internet?
If so I am looking for part time  work that I can do from my home.
Karrie Chubb, CPC-A
1-951-506-2810


----------



## mshukis (Sep 3, 2008)

I have over 8 years combined experience in medical billing, coding and management.  For the past 4 years I have worked as a remote employee for a medical billing service.  I am interested in your part time opportunity, if I could fulfill your needs as a remote employee, please let me know.
Thank you.

719-478-3277


----------

